# Rookie At the Bar



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

I will be turning 21 here very soon and I had a question to all those experienced at a bar. I am currently out of work until probably after Christmas. I have some money to my name but am wondering what if one night they tally up my tab and I cant pay?


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Depends on the bar but it ranges anywhere from the bouncer and barkeep beating you bloody to them just telling you to piss off and never come back. Them calling the cops fall somewhere in between. 

Never drink what you can't pay for.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

It is called theft of services and I would call the cops.

Unless of course I deemed you too drunk to drive.

Then I would hold your car keys and tell you to bring your parents with you when you came to pick it up.

Ridiculous question from a supposed culinary student.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I could of course hold that fancy phone for collateral.

mimi


----------



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> It is called theft of services and I would call the cops.
> 
> Unless of course I deemed you too drunk to drive.
> 
> ...


why is this such a ridiculous question? Just simply looking for insight I understand not to drink more than I can pay for, but how do I know how much my tab will tally until its to late?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't run a tab......

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Pay as you go, perhaps?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Or let your buddy pay; you're not drinking alone, are you?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

This is a very small world populated by people with very long memories.

You are now an "adult" and will be expected to be responsible (and honest).

Hit an ATM before you hit the bars and pay cash as you go.

Don't step off on the wrong foot.

mimi


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

theculinarykid said:


> why is this such a ridiculous question? Just simply looking for insight I understand not to drink more than I can pay for, but how do I know how much my tab will tally until its to late?


 generally when you order the first drink the bartender will tell you what it costs. Also in future try to word things better, maybe it's because I'm an optimist bit I'm sure what you meant to ask was "how do I know what drinks cost at the bar"


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll add something, I have never been in a bar and ran a tab without securing said tab with a credit card, unless it was someplace that I frequented. Bars are cash and carry for the most part, put a $20 on the bar when you order then you will know what the drink costs. Don't be a douche and order things that you have no clue what they have in them or what they taste like, and for god's sake don't complain that your mixed drink is too strong./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Another sage piece of advice I will add is that if you are out of work and don't have much money, you have no business drinking at a bar. Go buy a six pack for under $10 and get drunk at home, those same six beers could cost you $30+ at a bar, and don't stiff the bartender.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

chefbuba said:


> I'll add something, I have never been in a bar and ran a tab without securing said tab with a credit card, unless it was someplace that I frequented. Bars are cash and carry for the most part, put a $20 on the bar when you order then you will know what the drink costs. Don't be a douche and order things that you have no clue what they have in them or what they taste like, and for god's sake don't complain that your mixed drink is too strong./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> Another sage piece of advice I will add is that if you are out of work and don't have much money, you have no business drinking at a bar. Go buy a six pack for under $10 and get drunk at home, those same six beers could cost you $30+ at a bar, and don't stiff the bartender.


This is why I bring beer to Chefbuba's house!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

> Bars are cash and carry for the most part, put a $20 on the bar when you order then you will know what the drink costs.


Exactly. And when that $20 is gone, unless you have another, you'll know it's time to go home.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

A piece of advice, stick with the same drink. Mixing alcohol can make you ill. When you can't do the math, it's time to go home .


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Àlso, there used to be some nice higher end establishments that had happy hour where the drinks are half price and appetizers are free. Tip the server as well. Happy Bday.


----------



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks everybody for your help! Sorry if the question made me sound dumb or ridiculous, as I said I have never been to a bar or really around buying alcohol in a restaurant I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

theculinarykid said:


> I will be turning 21 here very soon and I had a question to all those experienced at a bar. I am currently out of work until probably after Christmas. I have some money to my name but am wondering what if one night they tally up my tab and I cant pay?





theculinarykid said:


> Thanks everybody for your help! Sorry if the question made me sound dumb or ridiculous, as I said I have never been to a bar or really around buying alcohol in a restaurant I have no idea what to expect.


I am shocked that at age 21 you have never been to a bar or watched a movie or read anything about what happens when you cannot cover your tab at a place of business.

Pretty much every exchange of money for goods has not only a written but also an unspoken rule of law.

Maybe next time you can google for an answer ..... or frame your question so as to be understood a bit more clearly?

mimi


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't go to bars in fact don't even drink or smoke.(I like living longer) but I do over indulge in the eating catagory


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

chefedb said:


> Don't go to bars in fact don't even drink or smoke.(I like living longer) but I do over indulge in the eating catagory


Moderate drinking can actually help you live longer.

As to the OP. The best advice I can give you has already been given. Pay cash as you go. That way you won't run into that situation. I will admit that there is a bar that I frequent, that I run a tab at. Since I'm a regular they don't secure my tab with a credit card and I've been known to forget to pay my tab on a regular basis (not something I do intentionally, but just often leave forgetting to pay it). But, I am a regular. They know me and they know that I'm good for it and will always pay the next time that I am in. You are going to a place where people don't know you. Pull a stunt like that and as others have said, there can be serious consequences from being arrested to having the crap beat out of you. There are perks to being a "regular" but that said, I would never knowingly walk into any bar planning on not paying all of my tab.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Pete said:


> Moderate drinking can actually help you live longer.
> 
> As to the OP. The best advice I can give you has already been given. Pay cash as you go. That way you won't run into that situation. I will admit that there is a bar that I frequent, that I run a tab at. Since I'm a regular they don't secure my tab with a credit card and I've been known to forget to pay my tab on a regular basis (not something I do intentionally, but just often leave forgetting to pay it). But, I am a regular. They know me and they know that I'm good for it and will always pay the next time that I am in. You are going to a place where people don't know you. Pull a stunt like that and as others have said, there can be serious consequences from being arrested to having the crap beat out of you. There are perks to being a "regular" but that said, I would never knowingly walk into any bar planning on not paying all of my tab.


NORM! Lol. Pay the bill, or Mimi will go after you with a flipflop. Seriously, pace yourself and act responsibly.


----------



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks everybody, this was a question I had late at night and wasn't thinking when I posted it, thank you for your help im some what of a sheltered child so this is a whole new experience  for me.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't let anyone see you puke! Inexperienced drinkers don't seem to know whe to stop until it's too late. 
You may become good friends with Bert and Ralph.


----------

